# Appropriate age(s) for retinol products?



## peachface (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought RoC Retin-OL Multi-Correxion Day/Night and tried it for few days and really liked it. I wanted to even out my skin tone and fade some of my pimple scars and it seemed to work. But then I read about the possible negative effects of retinol and kinda got scared and stopped.

Some of the things I read was that retinol can make your skin thinner and since it helps the cells to multiply faster (but cells can only multiply so much), there might be some negative consequences in the long-run when the cells reach their max and stop regenerating - because if it divides more quickly, it'll reach the max faster.

Anyways- that got me wonder, when would be the appropriate time or what would be the appropriate age(s) to give this a try again?

Thanks and have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2008)

To begin with, I use Retin A, a Retinol product. I've been using Retin A for close to 20 years. And I have never heard that one's skin will be thinned from Retin A. Yes it does help the skin to exfoliate and get rid of dead cells. But it does not cause thinning of the skin.

Secondly, Retin A can be prescribed for both acne and cosmetic reasons.

Because Retin A has the ability to improve collagen loss, why not start taking it in your 20s. It will help maintain the collagen you have now.

Even though what you purchased was an over the counter product, you could show it to the pharmacist and have questions answered.

Hope I have helped.


----------



## peachface (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, wow, thanks for the responses!

Carolyn, that's so good to know that you've been using it for 20 years without any problem!!!

Labrat, a lot of things you said went over my head but you seem to know a lot about this type of matter, so if you are using it, it must be ok! Just let me know if you ever find out that it's a safety hazard...






One more question- is there a difference between retinoid and retinol or are they pretty much the same thing...? and do you know how much retinol is in RoC products...? is it significant or no...?

Thanks!


----------



## peachface (Mar 7, 2008)

Hm... I think I kind... of... understand... So I guess it's more effective to use retinoid than retinol.

RoC product I used has retinol but it seemed like it had positive effect on my skin... it did fade my scars and even out my skin tone a bit, just from using it for few days. Makes me wonder what, other than retinol, is in that thing.

Thanks for all the wonderful, useful info!


----------



## peachface (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know but I'm going to check when I get home! I think it lists the ingredient...

I don't have acne but had some dark scars from when I had a few bad pimples one after another... and I picked on them... They are probably fading naturally but it felt like the product speeded things up.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Labrat!! Having your chemical expertise is great! I'm currently using up some Skinceuticals Retinol 1.0 which I like. It wasn't too terribly expensive, but...my Derm gave me a script for Retin A on my request and I'm going to start using that once this other is gone. I have insurance so it was cheaper for me to have a script than buy it OTC. I'm 42, and am using it as an anti-aging product, but from what has been said and what I've read I don't see why you can't start using it now.


----------



## peachface (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmmm....does it have glycerin in it?? Yes!


----------



## stingerash (Mar 26, 2008)

I started using it for about three months but purged pretty badly, im 25. Anyhow I kept breaking out which I had never really done before. Went to see a derm. and she told me Im wayyyy to young to use one... and that by the "time" i need one, it wont work for me. However, i dont agree. I am using a more mild one now.. but just letting u know what she says but manyyyy mannyyy disagree like me haha


----------

